# What to due!



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf does that according to AGS's kidding due date calculator for small breeds were due the 9th. I have some friends who have ND's and they use the same calculator for big breeds as well as small. So according to that then their due date was the 14th. 

The girls are still showing little to no signs of giving birth soon. Here is my notes on both of them.

Both were bred on September 17th 2010.

Wind:
January 28- Vulva red and loose.
January 31- We leave for 2 weeks and my parents begin caring for them.
February 2- Kids dropped. Vulva no longer so red or loose.
February 9- Kids dropped even more, no longer looks obviously pregnant.
February 15- We come home
February 18- Starts developing a bit of an udder.

Cammie:
January 31- We leave.
February 9- Kids dropped, baaing.
February 15- We come home.
February 17- Small amount of long, clear, stringy mucous. Baaing. Lets Gusto (buckling) mount and breed her.
February 18- Check cervix and ligs. Can feel ligs strongly and cervix is closed up tight.

They do not have a separate kidding pen, so I was wondering if that might be a problem? We're thinking of bringing them both inside since then they will be away from the others and it is nice and warm in here which makes it easier for us.

I am giving Cammie at least maybe both a herbal mix I bought from Fir Meadow that helps them have a better kidding, and since one of it's roles is to help expel the afterbirth, I thought it might help start labor.

Should I be concerned about how overdue they are? I'm not sure what to do at all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

I was told 5 months. So 5 months would have been the 17th (basically). I wouldn't worry yet. I really wouldn't consider them overdue yet. The herbs won't help start labor. They will kid when they kid. Good luck! 

Unless you feel something is wrong, let nature take its course.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Remember that goats are liars, especially pregnant does.  And they have not had the opportunity to do the same reading that you have.  Rather, they lie around, chewing cuds and scheming on how to torment you.  Sounds like yours are doing a pretty good job of it.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

What about their not having a separate kidding area?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess you can see what happens. Since you only have 2, it may be ok.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

I would be more concerned with the buck breeding your pregnant doe.  In late gestation their hormones are wacky and they sometimes act like they're in heat.  Although mine are separated out in late gestation they spend enough time at the fence that I think the bucks are convinced they ARE in heat.  I'd be nervous about letting him breed her...


----------



## helmstead (Feb 18, 2011)

I would tend to say your breeding date is wrong.  150 days from Sept 17th would have been Valentine's Day.  

Sounds like you keep your buck with your does?  If so, I bet they were rebred later...and now you don't have a real kidding date.

I would stop the herbs right away.  If they were bred later, certain herbs can induce labor which would then cause an abortion.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

My bucks were kept separate from my girls and I "date" bred them. So I know their exact breeding date. In Late Dec I lost my last buck, and had to put my buckling in with the girls until we could figure out what else to do.

Why is his breeding her a concern?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 18, 2011)

Late gestation breeding can cause an abortion, too.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 18, 2011)

Did your does and buck share a fenceline?  Or were they completely, totally separate?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I would stop the herbs right away.  If they were bred later, certain herbs can induce labor which would then cause an abortion.


I haven't yet given any herbs. I've been waiting for my water to boil so I can disinfect the tube down the throat syringe (I don't yet have a drench syringe) and it took forever. Now I'm rethinking giving it to her.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Did your does and buck share a fenceline?  Or were they completely, totally separate?


Totally separate by about 20 ft or so.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know about with goats, but in humans our fertile time is usually longer than ovulation.  With people,  "breeding" (tee, hee) can take place on a particular day and then if the environment is right (fertile) the "stuff" can live for a few days (up to 5, in fact - some say as many as 7) so you can have an "act" that doesn't result in impregnation for several days.  Perhaps goats can be the same.  If so, your due date could be off by a week.  Even longer if they then go a few days over.  

So all that to say, I wouldn't worry.  Nobody knows the correct timing like the Lord.  Just like in people, unless something is wrong that requires intervention it's best to let nature (by nature I mean God's design)  take it's course.

Looking forward to you sharing the news soon!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Late gestation breeding can cause an abortion, too.


Yes, this would be my concern.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 18, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Nobody knows the correct timing like the Lord.  Just like in people, unless something is wrong that requires intervention it's best to let nature (by nature I mean God's design)  take it's course.
> 
> Looking forward to you sharing the news soon!



I know that was in a goatie context, but I really needed to hear that today.  You are a blessing.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 18, 2011)

I suspect you will see little kids imminently. SO EXCITING. My first of the year are due the 23rd and I am on pins and needles, video camera on! GO GOATIES!!!!!!!!



edited for typo


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Still no kids. I keep hearing stories of goats that went overdue, and then there was something wrong with the babies. I don't know what to do. I'm scared to think of losing all my babies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you 100% sure they're bred?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 25, 2011)

One yes, the other she either for sure is or is having a false pregnancy.


----------

